# Is Flynn Anti-gun?



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Probably the most disturbing part of this story is that many officers in the photo were being compelled to appear. This is what happened in Arlington, Virginia, which is where the police in the photo worked. At roll call, the officers were ‘encouraged’ by their superiors to participate in a ‘function.’ Concurrently, Police Memorial Day was just a few days away. The assumption was they were being asked to volunteer to do a service for fallen comrades. Whether they were led to believe that by their supervisors or they reached that conclusion on their own is still unclear.

Many of them agreed to go downtown and stand on the Capital steps at time-and-a-half pay. However, a few of the officers began to feel uneasy. They tried to figure out what was really going on, but were stonewalled, put off, and otherwise delayed. Then at the very last minute, they found out exactly what was happening. Upon discovering it was an anti-gun effort, many of these same officers tried to back out. Some were told, “If you can find a replacement on short notice you can get out, but if you don’t show, we’re going to take disciplinary action against you.” The attitude of their superiors was so bad, that two lawsuits were filed over the Arlington County situation.

First is a federal lawsuit that has been launched by one of the officers in the photograph, who charged he was used against his will to further a political goal not in the scope of his employment duties. The other is a lawsuit from a local county resident who has filed under the idea that the Virginia state code prohibits the use of state money to do this kind of political activity. What that means is that nobody in uniform and being paid by the public can go out and lobby for legislation. The chief, however, had a great response: “This wasn’t lobbying.”




Do we REALLY know this guy?? :shock:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

What did I miss now?
I'm sure he's anti-gun based on some of his other views. What are we specifically talking about here?
:?:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

That report is found on many news sites. Clinton had Flynn send a showing of uniforms to crowd around him for the Brady Bill signing I'm sure to infer "the police" were solidly behind him.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Like mpd said.."What did I miss?"... You talk about some report, but where's the report? You' could've at least placed a link... besides the text you've written, I have NO Clue what the hell you are talking about.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Many thousand apologies....sometimes I am half asleep when I try to submit things here. I thought the link took. I found this report (only a portion copied here) online by doing a search on Chief Flynn + anti-gun. There were many sites that quoted the story. Basically, all the reports were the same. This link is just ONE.....

http://www.leaa.org/218/hciattack.html


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

H.R 218 is worth supporting. Where can I send a check?

Ryan


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Nothing like the Higher-ups conning the line folks into a photo op....


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Yeah, cops armed.... what a terrible concept...if it were up to handgun control cronies we would be patrolling with water pistols.


----------

